# Fiat Ducato Gearbox Oil



## PeteandMe

Hi, All!
Please, can anyone tell us what oil we need for our Fiat Ducato Autoroller 2 (1997)? I've trawled the internet, and can't find any info anywhere, but know that the gearbox needs a particular oil, so any help at all will be hugely, massively, enormously appreciated!


----------



## gaspode

You don't say which engine you have so it's impossible to advise you precisely, however if it's a 2.5 turbo diesel then most likely you'll need 2.5 litres of EP80W90 to GL-4 spec.

To find an exact specification, go <<HERE>> and select your exact model.


----------



## PeteandMe

Hi, gaspode ... it's a 1.9 Diesel. Tried the Comma Oil link, but it doesn't list the Fiat Ducato. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sprinta

2 litres of EP80 according to my Carlube book


----------



## roncarol

I have a1990 fiat ducato and have just replaced the gearbox oil with 2litres 75w80
If anybody thinks I have got it wrong please advise


----------

